# Wifi Hotspot : how to log traffic

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

I'm requested to find an affordable (DIY) solution to log the traffic of wifi every hotspot user (never more than 10).

 My guess here is that mac adress ; date/time login ; date/time logoff should be enough.

2) send the daily log to a public webmail service.

From a HW point of view Wifi Access point will be from the ISP Box which also provides a couple of wired connectors.

IMHO such an achitecture requires promoscuous mode listening. (I would feel more confortable with 2 network interface though.)

This is a small project. Nevertheless it's all about legal issues when providing a wifi public hotspot.

Any idea or advise which piece of software to use ?

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## AgBr

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Hi dear all,
> 
> I'm requested to find an affordable (DIY) solution to log the traffic of wifi every hotspot user (never more than 10).
> 
>  My guess here is that mac adress ; date/time login ; date/time logoff should be enough.
> ...

 

You'll need to set up a radius server. Your wifi-access points will need tripel A capabilities. Most cheap access points just support authentication and authorization  but no accounting. For some cheap wifi access points exists free firmware alternatives which can have such capabilities. DD-WRT or FreeWRT come to mind.

----------

